# 16 days and becoming little doggies



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

http://selenavanleeuwen.myjalbum.net/Puppen Anne x Wibo 110608/


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

What a cute little bunch of pups. Happy to get my fix of puppies online as I do so love them. Thanks for my fix Selena. :smile: 

I really like dark brindles, just something about them.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm with will--LOVE a brindle. they look fat and sassy selena!!


----------

